# Rat breeders...



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of any rat breeders in the Chester area?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

*waves* I'm from around Chester too 
I know Aeris Rattery is on the Wirral, so not too far away: Home - Aeris Rattery


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm not in that area, but good luck looking for a breeder!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Breeders near you:

Stovokor Rattery (Me!), Wigan Home - Stovokor Rattery 
Aeris Rattery, Wirral Home - Aeris Rattery 
Mercia Rattery, Wirral Home - Mercia Rattery


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone else know of any rat breeders in the North Wales or north west area? Preferably near Chester.


----------

